# Thin gloves



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been wearing a pair of Swany mittens this season, and they are pretty awesome for cold days. On warm days they are making my hands sweat like crazy though.

Can anybody recommend some thinner gloves for spring riding? Looking for something durable that will keep my hands dry.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been wearing these North Face TNF Apex for the last 3 years every day. From 40 degree down to -5, they have felt great. They aren't that thick at all and for some reason just work for me.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I read somewhere the suggestion of just buying work gloves from the hardware store. 

I also bought a pair of these a while ago and they are pretty good for warm days. 

Burton Lambsbread Mitt - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Look for liftie gloves or goat leather work gloves. Apply some sno seal or nikwax to them to increase water repellentcy. Add a thin merino wool or polyester liner for a little warmth


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nothing will keep your hands dry in spring

i wear the blue knitted kind from Ace, with the palm side and fingers dipped in grippy rubber, thinking of grabbing a second pair to switch to at lunch, because...

nothing will keep your hands dry in spring


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Power stretch gloves are pretty sweet. Warmish for a thin glove, secure and have decent dexterity. Hail to the POWER-STRETCH!

Pretty much nearly all outdoor brands have there own PS gloves (rab, extremities, northface).


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

if you want to drop some dough get some ice climbing gloves


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

On the topic of gloves, this is a pretty good article from a UK big wall climber, Andy Kirkpatrick. Gives a detailed insight on different glove/mitt designs and systems.

http://www.andy-kirkpatrick.com/articles/view/the_truth_about_gloves


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I found a good looking set of ice climbing gloves, but they are pretty pricey.
Ice climbing gloves
I found a red pair on ebay for 80 bux, but i might give cheap work gloves a try before I buy those.

I thought these stretch gloves might be ok too, they say they are water repellent
Stretch gloves
Thanks for the responses everybody, definitely steered me in the right direction.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Defcon are the best gloves I've ever owned for that application. They've outlasted every other pair I have and the seams and workmanship are great.Transistor and Kraken.


Snowboard Glove & Ski Glove Line Overview / DEFCON GLOVES / 2013


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

These are five years old and still in great condition. They are great for that 25-35 temp zone. More importantly they are gloves I actually enjoy putting on because they're so nice, like a pimp pair of driving gloves but warmer and more durable.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> These are five years old and still in great condition. They are great for that 25-35 temp zone. More importantly they are gloves I actually enjoy putting on because they're so nice, like a pimp pair of driving gloves but warmer and more durable.


Those look perfect, I'm probably gonna pick up the black Krakens.
All leather gloves for that price and that hold up for 5 years sounds like a deal.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah they really are. Not sure how I even learned about Defcon. They aren't on Dogfunk or Evo or any large retailers anymore for some reason. But their gloves are excellent.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

CassMT said:


> nothing will keep your hands dry in spring
> 
> i wear the blue knitted kind from Ace, with the palm side and fingers dipped in grippy rubber, thinking of grabbing a second pair to switch to at lunch, because...
> 
> nothing will keep your hands dry in spring


I agree. I'm going to start bringing more then one pair of gloves. Sometimes my hands sweat when its warming up and that is just a really gross feeling


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> These are five years old and still in great condition. They are great for that 25-35 temp zone. More importantly they are gloves I actually enjoy putting on because they're so nice, like a pimp pair of driving gloves but warmer and more durable.


:thumbsup: nice I want a pair


----------

